# Kernel 2.6 and ethernet/network problem.

## nidua18

I successfully compiled and installed kernel 2.6 (mm-sources) and everything seems to be fine. However I have problem with my network. The eth0 interface is brought up fine during boot up it receives IP address from DHCP server however I cant access any network resources, I cant ping anything and Im slowly running out of ideas. Is there something I forgot to do or need to do that I dont know about? Any suggestions would be appreciated.   :Sad: 

Network card info: It is an on-board PCI e100 card on my Sony Vaio laptop.

----------

## aman

Do an ifconfig and see if you really have an IP address and see if your domain name servers are in your /etc/resolv.conf file.  

Are you using your cable modem directly, or are you running behind some kind of router?  Either way, make sure the IP address looks like it is correct.  

What were you trying to ping?  If you have no DNS, you can not ping a website(www.blabla.com), you would have to ping an IP address directly.  Try to first ping your router's address, and Im guessing its some kind of Linksys or dell router, so the default IP should be 192.168.1.1.  Im assuming you would know if it had been changed from its default.    

Hope you can figure it out!  :Smile: 

----------

## nidua18

Yes, the machine is behind a router, its a ZyXEL 10W router. Ifconfig shows that the interface has IP address. I cant ping, by IP address,  the gateway nor any other machine on the LAN. I am also unable to ping the Gentoo machine from other PC on the network.

----------

## aman

I don't know much more about linux dhcp, if it has an IP address and DNS servers t should be working.  Have you tried testing the cable you are using?

----------

## aman

What is the IP of your router, and what is the IP that your gentoo box is picking up?

----------

## nidua18

Cable is fine, when I boot to the old 2.4 kernel everything works. The Gateway is 192.168.1.1 and Gentoo gets an IP on the same subnet, as a matter of fact the IP for this box is reserved (based on MAC address) in the DHCP so it always gets the same IP.

----------

## aman

Im sorry dude, Im out of suggestions, you seem to know your stuff so you are better off than most.  Keep at it, it only takes time and googling to figure these things out.  :Wink: 

----------

## nidua18

Thanks. Sometimes it's better to ask others as it could be something easily missed when you concentrate on a problem.

----------

## UberLord

There wouldn't be a firewall in the way by any chance?

Have you tried setting up the IP info by hand instead of DHCP?

----------

## nidua18

No there is no firewall and setting up IP address manually is probably a good idea as I dont know what else to do. The strange thing is that last night when I was trying to figure out what the problem is after one of the endless reboots everything started to work. I could access the internet other machines on the LAN and I didnt do anything. Of course I wanted to verify if the problem went away and rebooted again and the problem is back with the vengeance.   :Mad: 

----------

## craftyc

I have the exact same problem. I'm thinking that it's a kernel issue since the 2.4 kernel works perfectly. Although the chances are that I'm wrong.

----------

## jarealist

Same problem here with my Vaio.  No networking with either the eepro100

kernel driver, or the kernel/portage e100 drivers.  The eepro100 driver will load, but the e100 will not.

I can get it to work only by connecting directly into my ADSL modem and using rp-pppoe with the eepro100 driver.  The e100 driver won't work with PPPoE.

According to the Intel website (http://support.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/pro100ve/), the drivers appear to be for "2.4.x" kernels only.

See:   http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/filter_results.asp?strOSs=39&strTypes=PLU%2CDRV%2CARC%2CUTL&ProductID=407&OSFullName=Linux*&submit=Go%21

Guess we may have to wait till they are updated.

----------

## gcasillo

Same problem with e1000 driver using 2.6.0 kernel. How about a bug report.

----------

## sternn

I had a similar problem with my Vaio after building a kernel for it.  I went  back and forth comparing features on the LiveCD's kernel, and found that compiling in the Sony Vaio Programmable I/O Control Device in either the 2.4 and 2.6 kernel somehow breaks my network (my Vaio uses sis900 for ethernet).  

When the controller was used, I got timeout errors from eth0 whenever it tried to send anything.  Removing it made it work again.  I can't figure out the connection between them...

Hope this helps.

----------

## theonlymcc

My Dell 5150 does a similar thing where the builtin ethernet would timeout from DHCP fromt he router in 2.6 if I had SMP disabled. Even I disabled HT in bios, rebuilt the kernel w/o SMP it wouldn't work. Had to have HT and SMP in 2.6 or nothing. But it worked in 2.4 on LiveCD. Must be a kernel issue IMHO.

----------

## hänse

i got a similar problem

but i can do a /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart and then it works... but i have to do this after every bootup  :Sad: 

any ideas?

----------

## Vietor

Intel Pro 1000 MT Dual Port refuses to pass data on 2.6 kernel.

Unable to find a resolution.

----------

